

A Comparison of Programming Languages in Economics - jsvine
http://www.nber.org/papers/w20263

======
jsvine
GitHub repo and PDF here: [https://github.com/jesusfv/Comparison-Programming-
Languages-...](https://github.com/jesusfv/Comparison-Programming-Languages-
Economics)

